
Fix your tracking and privacy from Google - jainmukesh
https://medium.com/@jainmukesh/slow-browser-1-hack-to-speed-it-up-2c6d90152b7b
======
jainmukesh
The article shows a simple workaround for getting around any tracking or
privacy. This works even if you are browsing in incognito mode.

